# Patagonia Cover - Padded?



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm looking for a temporary (and perhaps travel) cover for my Kindle until my Oberon arrives, and I like the Patagonia as it can be unzipped and the Kindle read without removing from the case (unlike the Belkin neoprene case).  However, I'm unsure if there's any padding.  

What do you all think?  There's nothing in the description.  I'd like something with at least a tad of padding.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

We were talking about this on another thread earlier.  I like the idea of using it for a temporary case but I don't like the price one bit.  I think it's too much and I wish there were some color choices.  I'm not sure about padding - I thought it had some but if it doesn't say, who knows?!


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

I saw the other thread which discussed the awful logo and color, but thought starting a new thread specific to this might bring out some more information.  I do hate the way it looks, but if all I'm looking to use it for is occasional protection, I can live with that.

The neoprene would actually be a terrific option if it only opened flat... grrrr


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Just to let you know.....I got the Patagonia cover yesterday and I love it.  It's much nicer than it appeared to be in the Amazon pictures.  It didn't appear to be padded in the pictures, but it is.  It is light weight and the cover can be folded back when reading.  I am completely satisfied with it and it's perfect for me.

It could be prettier, but in basic black it won't show dirt and grime so it's OK.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Sherlock, can you post some pictures for anyone else interested? I think it is a good and unique idea for a cover.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

OK....I have the pictures, but I've never added any before.  How do I do it??


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

BTW....the pictures are on my computer and I want to transfer them directly to the post without having to download anywhere else.  Can I simply grab it from my C drive and paste into the post?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have never been able to take a pic from my C-drive and put into a post.  I believe I read in another thread a while back that you need to use something like photobucket.  Sorry I couldn't be more help.  More knowledgable folks will be up and moving around soon and tell you what you need.  
deb


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Sherlock said:


> BTW....the pictures are on my computer and I want to transfer them directly to the post without having to download anywhere else. Can I simply grab it from my C drive and paste into the post?


You have to host them on another site like Flickr (which is free) then just open the pic in it's own window and copy that url and paste it between the tags that appear when you click the picture tab in the posting box.
I love flickr, use it a lot, it is easy to set up an account and aside from a way to share your pics, it also works as storage. Recently I had to take my laptop in to be fixed and they wiped my the entire hard drive! All my important files were backed up but a lot of my fun stuff... was not. Luckily, since I had a lot of stuff stored on flickr I did not lose as much as I could have.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I had purchased the Patagonia cover so that Ladybug was not nekkid until the M-Edge arrived. Since then Ladybug has a lil sister Kiki (my daughter's). My daughter loves the cover. I purchased the Amazon black leather cover for Ladybug. It just arrived. Here are pictures of both

side by side ~ closed









side by side ~ covers folded back









hang test wth amazon clips over a terrazzo floor 









hang test patagonia cover









side by side ~ open 









all in all the patagonia cover does have nice padding to protect your kindle. Not sure if I would put anything in the pocket but that's JMO.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to the Patagonia cover?


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Does anyone have a link to the Patagonia cover?


http://www.amazon.com/Patagonia-Book-Case-Kindle-2/dp/B001GVIUMW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1235873559&sr=1-4


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> Just to let you know.....I got the Patagonia cover yesterday and I love it. It's much nicer than it appeared to be in the Amazon pictures. It didn't appear to be padded in the pictures, but it is. It is light weight and the cover can be folded back when reading. I am completely satisfied with it and it's perfect for me.
> 
> It could be prettier, but in basic black it won't show dirt and grime so it's OK.


I got the Patagonia cover today, it's very nice, and exactly what I was looking for. I've been buying their stuff for years, and it lasts and lasts.

The only thing I put in the pocket was a business card, in case I lose it.


----------

